# velodyne spl12 gave it up and need a new driver idea.



## tys (May 18, 2008)

My velodyne spl12 finally gave it up. it has been a good sub with good output but the driver went out. the 750 watt plate amp is still working fine. Anyway it is around 300.00 to replace the driver and i was wondering if there is another better driver out there optimized for a smaller enclosure that is 4ohm?

thank you


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

Look at a dayton audio ultimax 600w rms $180


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

If you like to play with stuff you could watch craigslist in your area for used 12" subs. You can pick up all sorts of 12" woofers for around $50. I know that car audio subs are not optimal for home audio but it could be much cheaper. I am not sure you would be able to tell the difference if you found a quality used car audio woofer.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

i love the idea of the ultimax but will that work in a small enclosure?


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think they like smaller is it ported or sealed


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

What about the image dynamics idq12?


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

it is sealed. 1.25 ft3 internal.

thanks


----------

